# Parks Born Losers Napoleon



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Well Last one in the series Napoleon and he sure did meet his Waterloo


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Great looking paint job Dan! :thumbsup: Congrats on finishing up another series of kits!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Very nice, Dan on a tricky fit kit, not for the faint of heart, the trio looks awesome in your showcase.  They should have done B.arnold also.
Buzz


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

WOW.....very cool, Wolfman! The skintones look good and just seeing all 3 of these kits in one place (and that well done) is superb! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Another winner Wolfie. Like Duck said, the skintones/face are great and the whole thing is your typical good work. They look good together in mass display.
Buzz is right, B. Arnold should joing the group too.


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

Great work again the 3 of them look good together :thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I wanted to say..."Its about time" as I have been waiting patiently for you to finish this kit after your teaser pic....but how can I say that when I haven't completed a kit in...well... too long of a time! And you've cranked out soo many that..well..enough said!:thumbsup:

This kit really turned out nice and it is great to see this built up as there is definately not too many references on this kit! They look GREAT together too!!! Which one was the toughest? Which do you like the best? The least?

Very nice use of color and filling the seams must have been a bear of a time but let me say...it was well spent as these really look GREAT!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Great job, Wolfie! I love those kits!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Superb as usual Dan!! The look on his face is priceless! They all look excellent together. I love the watery arm coming to take him where he belongs!! Very cool!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice work on all three kits Dan. Excellent paint slinging! :thumbsup: 

RK


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Terrific Trio :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Wonderful Stuff Danny, top notch!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Rick,Randy,Duck Fink,the Dabbler,chevy263,Bob,KitJunkie,Chris,Rk,Mcdee,Rich for the compliments.Bob the tougest one to build was the Napoleon like Randy stated the parts are tricky fit and some of the pieces were really bad to work and thats why this one took longer than the other two to finish:freak:.But favorite outta of three and this is going to sound weired even though it was a pain to build was the Napoleon he got alot more going on with the base and plus enjoyed him the best while painting him.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Well Wolfie I am running out of compliments for you! Yet another perfect build! Could you throw in a bad build every once in a while? So some of us (me) don't get a complex...


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Steven Coffey said:


> Well Wolfie I am running out of compliments for you! Yet another perfect build! Could you throw in a bad build every once in a while? So some of us (me) don't get a complex...


Im not that good but do try my best on each buildup that work on and thanks for the compliments.But heres a pic of one of my early buildups from couple years ago wich one day when get sometime want to redo him.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Still looks good!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

That's your BAD job ???  Dull/flat down the clothes and detail the tree and you've got another danged winner .


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

The Born Losers are AWESOME!

I like Napoleon's face. I also like how you made the "clutching hands" on Nap's and Hitler's base part of the elements.

Always a treat to see your work Wolfie.


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

Like everyone else has said wolfie, fabulous work dude!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I love this series, and you have done them all justice.

Thanks for sharing ,and... model on!!!! :wave:


Dave


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Dave,Dr. Pretorius for the compliments.Dabbs that wolfie is my worst buildup,but appreciate the kind compliments ya said about it


----------

